# Origin fertility clinic closes for 2 weeks - any info?



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I just heard on the BBC news that origin fertility clinic has 'voluntarly' closed for at LEAST 2 weeks due to 'weaknesses in management systems'.  There is a notice on their website but really does not say anything more.

I am waiting to have my 3rd cycle (2nd with Origins) and I feel so annoyed that this has happened!  Is anyone else using this clinic at the moment (its in Belfast).

Any help would be much appreciated.

Hannah x


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

Hi Hannah I've not had any treatment at Origin but if some girls on the current cyclers thread were affected by the closure. I know Jillyhen has just started dr with them so she mite be able to help if you have any queries but I would ring Origin in the morning and they mite be able to answer any concerns you gave. 

Good luck with ur treatment hun x


----------



## TBM (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Hannah

I was due to start treatment with Origin in May, I only found out they were closing via this website and then a message appearing on Origin's website.  I decided to change clinics as Origin didn't have the manners to tell us personally our treatment would not be going ahead as planned despite having a consultation and several telephone conversations with them within two weeks of this news coming to light. Now starting treatment on Thursday with GCRM who have a satellite clinic in Belfast.  Jillyhen is currently going through treatment with Origin so maybe she can shed some light on their situation.


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Maximum - thanks for responding pet xxx

TBM - did you hear about this closure a while ago?  I just found out today.  I am so glad that you are starting treatment with the new clinic - I have never heard of them.  Origins website states that affected clients had been contacts - I cant believe that they didnt have the manners to call you - that is unforgivable!!!  But I hope new clinic, new starts and new results hopefully for you xx

I'll try contacting Jillyhen too

Thanks Girls xx


----------



## TBM (Nov 25, 2010)

Hannah - I heard about Origin closure when Jillyhen went there to pick up her medication only to be told she couldn't start treatment, I think that was 15 May. Since then they contacted Jillyhen and she started treatment this month.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi hannah

As the girls have said I started Dr last fri. I was told on the 15th may about the closure after traipsing from Coleraine n wasting a days leave!  I was all set to go to gcrm when I got a shock call from Jenny 2 weeks ago asking for my dates etc. I did ask why as I had been told about the closure n that it would be July but she said no, they can start scheduling in again. I think they are closed &opening on the 25th!

I'm up for a scan on the 26th. 

Hope this helps

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Jillyhen - hope you're doing ok today. I've no idea what's going on with Origin but I've just watched the news tonight and there was a report on about Origin closing for a couple of weeks. I hope this has no impact on your tx. That's all you need at this stage. I hope your tx will go to plan despite all of this.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Rosecat

I checked and read it online at 4.00 this morning up panicking!!

Ive just rang the on call number and spoke to a lovely girl who reassured me that they are still open and i can continue on as normal.
Im still ok to go up on the 26th for 1st scan..

Jillyhen


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all - been on holiday the past 10 days and came back last night and seen details of closure on BBC news.

hannah - I had been due to start treatment with them but they started messing me around regarding dates for appointments etc and then I too found out online (no phone call) about the closure.  decided to change clinics too to GCRM in Glasgow.


----------

